# Access Datenbankgröße



## kallesechsundsiebzig (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
wenn ich eine große Menge an Datensätzen bekomme, ca. 7,5 Mio Stück, speichert man diese dann am Besten auf einem SQL Server mit Hilfe von Oracle oder einer ähnlichen Datenbank? Oder kann ich diese Menge auch mit Access direkt verwalten?

Wenn auf einem SQL Server diese Menge an Datensätzen gespeichert ist, kann man mit Hilfe eines SQL Befehls diese durch Access auswerten lassen? 
Oder ist es da einfacher, sich in Oracle etwas einzulesen und dort die Datenbank aufzubauen?  Ich kenne Orakle oä nicht, deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob so etwas überhaupt geht, oder ob das nur Speicher für meine Daten sind.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Gruß aus Edenkoben!


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

Also bei einer solchen Größe würde ich auf keinen Fall eine lokale Datenbank nehmen und schon garnicht Access oder Paradox. Ich hab schon von Fällen gehört wo die bei 100.000 Datensätzen in die Knie gehen und selbst wenn nicht ist die Performance total im Keller.

Weiß nicht genau wieviel MySQL hinbekommt, musste mal schaun, ansonsten würde ich dir echt Oracle empfehlen, auch wenn n paar Euro kostet...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Slizzzer (16. Juni 2004)

Das sagt die Onlinehilfe:

Attribut Maximalwert 
Microsoft Access-Datenbank (MDB)-Dateigröße 2 GB abzüglich des erforderlichen Speicherplatzes für Systemobjekte. 
Anzahl der Objekte in einer Datenbank 32.768 
Module (einschließlich Formular und Berichte, wenn die HasModule-Eigenschaft auf True gesetzt ist) 1.000 
Anzahl der Zeichen in einem Objektnamen 64 
Anzahl der Zeichen in einem Kennwort 14 
Anzahl der Zeichen in einem Benutzer- oder Gruppennamen 20 
Anzahl gleichzeitiger Benutzer 255 


Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## kallesechsundsiebzig (9. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Antworten!
Problem hat sich gelöst, habe einen Programmierer bekommen, der macht das alles


----------

